# Bank 2 part verification



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

I am wondering if anyone has found a workaround for this problem.

Problem - My bank uses two-part verification. I login to the bank website then they text a code to your phone and you enter the code to access your accounts. The US banks will only accept a US phone number to send the text to. I do not have a US number so I am unable to receive the access code.

I have read on the Internet that this is a common problem, but I have not seen any workable solutions. 

Suggested work-arounds that do not work:

1 - use a friend's number - tried that, the lag time is too great and the code expires before I receive it.

2 - maintain a US number and use forwarding service - well ok, that would work but I don't have a number

3 - get a virtual number with SMS forwarding - that appears the best solution though it is somewhat expensive and they do not guarantee that they can forward bank SMS -text. 

Has anyone found and used successfully another method?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Jake my bank NFCU does this to me sometimes but I'm given the option of either a phone message or my email so I use my email. If all else fails you might want to contact your bank and see if they can help you bypass this security check and if not I also use Gmail it has a phone and you can use your phone key board to dial or desk top computer and you can purchase the time with your credit card, 1-800 are free.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Magic Jack is pretty cheap phone service and it includes the ability to send and receive SMS, on a US number anyway.

Cost is something like $100 for 3 years and allows unlimited calls and texts to US and Canad numbers.

Other services may offer similar serves.

My Canadian banks use 2FA but will SMS my Philippine number. (Canadian Majic Jack numbers to not have SMS capability.)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Some banks don't accept overseas resistance, yours may be one. Is moving bank and option.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I use Magicjack and they do accept SMS but only if its a long phone number (i.e. 555-123-4567).
Their website says they dont accept SMS from "short" phone numbers like some banks use (i.e. Fedex sends me SMS from 46339).


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

JakeSaPI said:


> I am wondering if anyone has found a workaround for this problem.
> 
> Problem - My bank uses two-part verification. I login to the bank website then they text a code to your phone and you enter the code to access your accounts. The US banks will only accept a US phone number to send the text to. I do not have a US number so I am unable to receive the access code.
> 
> ...


Try a Google Voice number. It may not work for all banks as I think they can detect virtual numbers and don't like them. Works great for 2FA on my credit card.

A Google voice number is free (set up G-mail first). SMS is sent to the voice number but I have that forwarded to my G-mail and get the code from the e-mail. It all happens almost instantly.

I haven't used Google Voice for calls that often (I often use FB messenger) but right now I am selling my house in Florida, and use GV to talk to my realtor, etc. It works great. Very clear.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hi Jake

Your bank is seeing an international IP address when you contact them. So for fraud reasons they want to verify this is really you by entering the code from a USA #. I had same problem with fifth/third bank when I was in the Philippines. So I subscribed to an IP website that would show my IP address being in the USA. that solved my problems. 

After coming back to the USA I talked to the bank. they said if I have alerted the fraud department that I was going to be contacting them from the Philippines it would have been no problem. I still liked using the IP website. All it does is when I contact the bank it shows local IP address there. 

Art


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hi Jake
> 
> Your bank is seeing an international IP address when you contact them. So for fraud reasons they want to verify this is really you by entering the code from a USA #. I had same problem with fifth/third bank when I was in the Philippines. So I subscribed to an IP website that would show my IP address being in the USA. that solved my problems.
> 
> ...


Some banks are using 2FA no matter where you log in from. It will become more and more common.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

It's your money Ralph, I agree with Gary, If it's that difficult then perhaps time to move on.
My bank in Oz for the last 45 years are very accomodating no matter the ask. I travel lots and always advise my bank of the country/s that I am in so my credit and debit cards work. In the philippines I have had my regular phone number for years and simply ring my bank on telephone banking and advise the new number for SMS codes, never a problem from the bank or my broker but max so far was Au 160K for a property purchase. Monthly needs from my bank or Western Union nary a problem.

Saying this I just sent 300,000 pesos to our joint account for the next few months living and Ben advised me that they deducted 200 pesos, never happened before so one of his missions today is to front the bank (yes BDO are open on Saturdays) and question the missing funds, yes a small amount but principals etc. Told him that we are prepared to find a better bank and he should relay that. LOL I wonder who's pocket that went into as it's never happened before.

While I'm not sure how US banks deal with international travellers/money transfers My Aussie bank have always secured my funds no matter the country including the US. As said it's my money.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Radelster (Oct 4, 2021)

Manitoba said:


> Magic Jack is pretty cheap phone service and it includes the ability to send and receive SMS, on a US number anyway.
> 
> Cost is something like $100 for 3 years and allows unlimited calls and texts to US and Canad numbers.
> 
> ...


Magic jack does not support short code sms message used by banks... Just confirmed with them.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey jakesa,

another problem you might have is logging into your bank website from a IP ADRESS in another country. When I lived there in Davao city I had that problem with Bank of America in the states. So, I used an IP Address program to fool the bank thinking i was in the states connecting to the account. I forgot to log into the program one day and my account got locked because the bank thought someone in another country was trying to access my account. It took me 3 hours getting through to the fraud department in the states to get this solved. The IP ADDRESS program uses a local IP ADDRESS in the states to fool the bank.

Your bank might allow you to report to the fraud department that you are out of the country. Mine wouldn't allow that.

There are several VPN programs out there and they are cheap to buy!! the one I used works just fine when I would log into my account in the states.

Art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> hey jakesa,
> 
> another problem you might have is logging into your bank website from a IP ADRESS in another country. When I lived there in Davao city I had that problem with Bank of America in the states. So, I used an IP Address program to fool the bank thinking i was in the states connecting to the account. I forgot to log into the program one day and my account got locked because the bank thought someone in another country was trying to access my account. It took me 3 hours getting through to the fraud department in the states to get this solved. The IP ADDRESS program uses a local IP ADDRESS in the states to fool the bank.
> 
> ...


I have used BoA here since 2010 without a vpn! With BoA you used to be able to set a travel notice every 90 or 120 days no longer required. Login requires user name/password and then type code on next page. If I do something requiring a text code I have it sent to my sons phone in FL and he forwards to me via FB messenger.

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

It's funny or serious depending on how one looks a the situation art, I can log into my Aussie accounts (two different banks) from any country in the world,,,,,, I advise them where I will be travelling and for how long (travel/living plans) so far, perhaps Nigeria might bring that to an end? In saying this Both my banks only send me an SMS if I'm moving funds internationally or to a new account within Australia and send a code to my simple Smart number here that is registered with them. To simply log in? No problem nor ever an issue with a country I have visited.

My account, our joint account and Bens account require an SMS code to simply log into any of our accounts here and to transfer funds? Don't go there. 
A week ago we transferred 1M pesos to our joint account because the Aussie dollar was up against the peso......... next day the bank (BDO) called Ben, Hi sir, are you aware that over 1M pesos was just transferred to your account? Bens response, yes and what's the problem, no problem sir but that's a large amount of money we are just checking,,,,,,,, where did it come from? Ben: from our account in Australia, look at our account transfers and don't bother me again, OK sir thank you.
The interesting thing is that we normally transfer AU 10K every 3 or 4 months and every time there was a 200 peso fee, Ben went to the manager many months ago complaining what this charge was for every time we transferred funds, he fronted the manager with all the print outs from Australia and BDO printouts here and the managers only answer was "perhaps an intermediary is taking this funds" ,,,,, I worded Ben up that Bank to bank, swift to swift should be no charge. Response? I don't know sir. Ben said to her if you do it again we will change banks, yes sir. Our latest deposit to BDO was the full amount and no charges (to date) from BDO.

Like always here a little slap restores order and ethics, most times but not always. In retirement it gives me a plethora of foibles to process and act on instead of taking it up the Khyber pass.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

JakeSaPI said:


> Has anyone found and used successfully another method?


Same happened to me recently with one of the Credit Unions that I use. They have a large overseas customer base but still only accepts US cell/land numbers.

The solution was I called them via skype voice they had me log in while on the phone and they did something on their end that opted me out of 2 factor authentication. I'm now able to login without 2 factor authentication.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> A week ago we transferred 1M pesos to our joint account because the Aussie dollar was up against the peso.........


Have you seen this? I'm waiting to see if Foreign bank transactions will be affected.

12 percent value-added tax (VAT) on *all* digital transactions.

BSP backs 12% tax on digital transactions
October 4, 2021 | 12:00am
SOURCE: BSP backs 12% tax on digital transactions

House approves on final reading bill imposing 12% VAT on digital transactions
Further, digital service providers may also be: a supplier of goods or electronic and online services that can be delivered through an information technology infrastructure, such as the internet.
SOURCE: House approves on final reading bill imposing 12% VAT on digital transactions


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for bringing this to our attention Joe, the first link you supplied won't open but the second seems to deal with offshore and internal traders and not personal transfers bank to bank, let's see where this goes.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks for bringing this to our attention Joe, the first link you supplied won't open but the second seems to deal with offshore and internal traders and not personal transfers bank to bank, let's see where this goes.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.



*From the 2nd link*

a supplier of goods or *electronic and online services that can be delivered through an information technology infrastructure, such as the internet. (a bank?)


From the 1st link*.

MANILA, Philippines — The Bangko Sentral ng Pilipinas (BSP) supports a proposal to impose a 12 percent value-added tax (VAT) *on all digital transactions.*

During the European-Philippine Business Summit, BSP Governor Benjamin Diokno said the desire to tax digital transactions is universal for both developed and emerging economies like the Philippines.

“So I think there will be such a move and I think it’s fair. To me it’s a good tax,” he said.

Diokno, who is a professor emeritus at the University of the Philippines in Diliman, said taxing transactions is better than taxing income.

“I used to lecture on public economics and I say it’s better to tax individuals on the basis of what they take away from society than what they contribute to society. What you contribute to society is your income, right, but what to take away is your consumption. So it’s better to tax you on the basis of your consumption,” the BSP chief said.


Last Sept. 21, the House of Representatives approved on final reading House Bill 7425 imposing a 12 percent VAT on digital transactions to generate more revenues.

The bill, amending the National Internal Revenue Code (NIRC) of 1997, intends to impose VAT on electronic or online sale of services including online advertisement services and provision for digital advertising space, digital services in exchange for a regular subscription fee, as well as supply of other electronic and online services that can be delivered through the internet.

Under the bill, non-resident digital service providers are required to register for VAT if gross sales for the past year from the implementation of the proposed law have exceeded P3 million. Registered non-resident DSPs providing services to the government would be charged a lower VAT of five percent.

Based on the initial estimate from the Department of Finance (DOF), the proposed law could generate P10.7 billion in additional revenues every year.

In a report, the International Monetary Fund (IMF) said that charging VAT on remotely delivered digital services and some goods to customers could directly increase the overall VAT revenue of the Philippines, Bangladesh, India, Indonesia and Vietnam by 0.04 to 0.11 percent of gross domestic product (GDP).

The IMF’s Asia-Pacific and Fiscal Affairs Departments said in the 74-page report that the projection was based on a 100 percent digital media content transactions, 10 percent of all e-commerce transactions, five percent of digital advertising as well as 15 percent of e-services, mobility and travel services.

“This initial revenue gain can become larger through indirect effects,” it said.

It pointed out governments could realize potential additional benefits from including digital services and electronic commerce in the VAT net by using the large amount of information held by digital platforms to enhance compliance with VAT, other taxes, and other taxpayers and using the platforms as tax collection agents.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks Joe but it still appears that personal funds transfers for living and spending don't fall under this regime, only money making transactions and rightly so if it's a business, no matter country.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Same happened to me recently with one of the Credit Unions that I use. They have a large overseas customer base but still only accepts US cell/land numbers.
> 
> The solution was I called them via skype voice they had me log in while on the phone and they did something on their end that opted me out of 2 factor authentication. I'm now able to login without 2 factor authentication.


Heyjoe, was that NFCU?

If so you can also message the from your online account.

I will have troubles logging in using the incognito mode or I guess a VPN. At this time I won't use a VPN service.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Heyjoe, was that NFCU?


Hickam Federal Credit Union


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I had some problem to read it by the website write me a lotof junk above the text, so I dont know if its logic, a mix or crazy 

Logic: 
Its suppoused to be VAT ANYWAY at things and services sold through internet, but many such sellers try to sneak away from that even after the special law about internet related incomes offering benefits if registrating. (Beniits compared to "normal" jobs.)


Crazy; 
* IF *they put VAT on ALL digital transfers which is NOT selling anyting, thats totaly nuts. *IF* so it even CONTRADICT what one of the spokesmen said about take away CONTRIBUTION to the country. Money send TO the Philippines ADD contribution to Phils... So in logic point of view such would even get VAT PAY OUT to the sender to follow 🤣 
*IF *they put VAT at transfers, which CONTRIBUTE to Phils by adding capital, then they risk Phils will get LESS such, so Phils would LOOOOOSE e g by foreign investors will chose other countries to invest in... 

How abuut money send by courier instead? 

And how about producs which have VAT allready but are paid digital, would such get VAT counted TWICE...? 

Beter liook up the bill and read it proper to see if there is any crazyness, journalists misunderstand things sometimes  , but Im occupied doing several other legal things a while so Im tired of reading laws


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

The second link hadnt that junk covering when I tried to read. 
IF they dont have any examples MORE than the LOGIC ones shown there,
then the law is LOGIC (If they dont screwed up so THINGS sold through internet get VAT taxed TWICE.)


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Mark,

I used a VPN service the entire time in the Philippines. What problems do you have with that service? I used the VPN service for a year. there are several different apps for the VPN service. the problem here in the states is the banks will reimburse funds if they are removed fraudulently, so most banks in the states will scrutinized transactions, especially from another country. they don't want to have to give money away. hahahaha

art


----------



## Bomvet (11 mo ago)

My Barclay Bank in England will not renew my expired Barclay Debit Card because I now live in Malaysia and they say they can't verify the address to send me a new card. I have tried many times to contact them but they do not have an email address. The phone is no good because I am quite dead. I contacted Barclays Bank in Kuala Lumpur by letter and they did not reply. I am told that a lawyer's letter verifying who I am and where I am living might help.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Mark,
> 
> I used a VPN service the entire time in the Philippines. What problems do you have with that service? I used the VPN service for a year. there are several different apps for the VPN service. the problem here in the states is the banks will reimburse funds if they are removed fraudulently, so most banks in the states will scrutinized transactions, especially from another country. they don't want to have to give money away. hahahaha
> 
> art


Example: I purchased an online game and this was years ago and the game was on sale in the Philippines but if you use a US Credit Card you get charged much more so the price climbed from $5 to $19, my wife wanted a game called "Bejeweled". 

In order to get around this you'd have to get an ATM card from a local bank in the Philippines.


----------

